# Is my PC compatible?



## iusearchandiwannafreebsd (Sep 29, 2021)

I rock a g41m-vs3 motherboard from asrock with a intel core 2 quad q8200 and a r7 240 graphic card


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking at the specs of the board, I'm not expecting any issues there. You can always just boot the install media and choose the "Live" option. Then you can have a look how things are running (if your hardware is detected, etc) without actually installing FreeBSD.


----------



## meaw229a (Sep 30, 2021)

Do a test with NomadBSD. It's a live FreeBSD Desktop BSD running from a usb stick. If your hardware
is supported it will configure everything for you, like graphics driver and wifi.
After this test you know if your hardware is compatible.


----------



## iusearchandiwannafreebsd (Sep 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Looking at the specs of the board, I'm not expecting any issues there. You can always just boot the install media and choose the "Live" option. Then you can have a look how things are running (if your hardware is detected, etc) without actually installing FreeBSD.


i installed freebsd and everything works out of the box!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

iusearchandiwannafreebsd said:


> everything works



Thanks, you can add the Solved prefix to your thread.


----------



## macondo (Oct 4, 2021)

FWIW, Just got this box (ASUS), 2 ssd, i3...
No problems, LEGACY + UEFI
I got slackware on one ssd and FBSD on the other... 

```
root@foo:/home/bobo # inxi -Fxz
System:    Kernel: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 amd64 bits: 64 compiler: clang v: 10.0.1 Desktop: IceWM 2.5.0 
           OS: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 
Machine:   Type: Desktop Mobo: ASUSTeK model: PRIME H310M-R R2.0 v: Rev X.0x serial: <filter> UEFI: American Megatrends 
           v: 1605 rev: 5.12 date: 07/17/2020 
CPU:       Info: Quad Core model: Intel Core i3-9100 bits: 64 type: MCP arch: Kaby Lake note: check rev: B cache: L2: N/A 
           features: avx avx2 lm nx pae sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 vmx 
           Speed: 3600 MHz min/max: N/A Core speed (MHz): N/A 
Graphics:  Device-1: Intel CoffeeLake-S GT2 [UHD Graphics 630] driver: vgapci bus-ID: 0:0:2.0 
           Display: server: X.Org 1.20.11 driver: loaded: vesa unloaded: modesetting resolution: 1920x1080 
           OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe (LLVM 10.0.1 256 bits) v: 4.5 Mesa 20.2.3 direct render: Yes 
Audio:     Device-1: Intel 200 Series PCH HD Audio driver: hdac bus-ID: 0:0:31.3 
           Sound Server-1: OSS v: 2009061500 running: yes 
Network:   Device-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet driver: re port: N/A bus-ID: 0:2:0.0 
           IF: re0 state: active speed: 1000baseT duplex: full-duplex mac: <filter> 
Drives:    Local Storage: total: 223.58 GiB used: 5.23 GiB (2.3%) 
           ID-1: /dev/ada0 vendor: Crucial model: CT120BX500SSD1 M6CR013 size: 111.79 GiB scheme: MBR 
           ID-2: /dev/ada1 vendor: Crucial model: CT120BX500SSD1 M6CR013 size: 111.79 GiB scheme: MBR 
Partition: ID-1: / size: 104.6 GiB used: 5.23 GiB (5.0%) fs: ufs dev: /dev/ada1s1a 
Swap:      ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 3.79 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%) dev: /dev/ada1s1b 
Sensors:   Message: FreeBSD sensor data found but not usable. 
Info:      Processes: 71 Uptime: 1h 44m Memory: 7.84 GiB used: 4.37 GiB (55.7%) Init: init (BSD) Compilers: gcc: N/A 
           clang: 10.0.1 Packages: 3 Shell: csh v: 6.21.00 inxi: 3.3.04
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks, 



macondo said:


> inxi



sysutils/inxi conflicts with graphics/glx-utils, which I occasionally use: 


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # pkg install inxi
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
poudriere repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  - mesa-demos-8.4.0_3 [FreeBSD] conflicts with glx-utils-8.4.0.53_1 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/glxgears
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 13 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        glx-utils: 8.4.0.53_1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        bind-tools: 9.16.21 [FreeBSD]
        inxi: 3.3.06.1 [FreeBSD]
        mesa-demos: 8.4.0_3 [FreeBSD]
        p5-Cpanel-JSON-XS: 4.26 [FreeBSD]
        p5-HTTP-CookieJar: 0.012 [FreeBSD]
        p5-HTTP-Tiny: 0.078 [FreeBSD]
        p5-JSON-XS: 4.03 [FreeBSD]
        p5-Types-Serialiser: 1.01 [FreeBSD]
        p5-XML-Dumper: 0.81_1 [FreeBSD]
        p5-common-sense: 3.75 [FreeBSD]
        py38-ply: 3.11 [FreeBSD]
        wmctrl: 1.07_7 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 12

The process will require 48 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/13] Installing p5-common-sense-3.75...
[1/13] Extracting p5-common-sense-3.75: 100%
[2/13] Deinstalling glx-utils-8.4.0.53_1...
[2/13] Deleting files for glx-utils-8.4.0.53_1: 100%
[3/13] Installing p5-HTTP-CookieJar-0.012...
[3/13] Extracting p5-HTTP-CookieJar-0.012: 100%
[4/13] Installing py38-ply-3.11...
[4/13] Extracting py38-ply-3.11: 100%
[5/13] Installing p5-Types-Serialiser-1.01...
[5/13] Extracting p5-Types-Serialiser-1.01: 100%
[6/13] Installing wmctrl-1.07_7...
[6/13] Extracting wmctrl-1.07_7: 100%
[7/13] Installing p5-HTTP-Tiny-0.078...
[7/13] Extracting p5-HTTP-Tiny-0.078: 100%
[8/13] Installing p5-XML-Dumper-0.81_1...
[8/13] Extracting p5-XML-Dumper-0.81_1: 100%
[9/13] Installing mesa-demos-8.4.0_3...
[9/13] Extracting mesa-demos-8.4.0_3: 100%
[10/13] Installing bind-tools-9.16.21...
[10/13] Extracting bind-tools-9.16.21: 100%
[11/13] Installing p5-JSON-XS-4.03...
[11/13] Extracting p5-JSON-XS-4.03: 100%
[12/13] Installing p5-Cpanel-JSON-XS-4.26...
[12/13] Extracting p5-Cpanel-JSON-XS-4.26: 100%
[13/13] Installing inxi-3.3.06.1...
[13/13] Extracting inxi-3.3.06.1: 100%
=====
Message from wmctrl-1.07_7:

--
===>   NOTICE:

The wmctrl port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```

Please: does anything below tell whether there's hardware acceleration? 

(If not, I should probably revert the installation.)


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # inxi -Fxz
System:    Kernel: FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT amd64 bits: 64 compiler: clang v: 12.0.1 Console: tty pts/5 OS: FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT
Machine:   Type: Notebook System: Hewlett-Packard product: HP EliteBook 8570p v: A1029D1102 serial: <filter>
           Mobo: Hewlett-Packard model: 17A7 v: KBC Version 42.38 serial: <filter> UEFI: Hewlett-Packard v: 68ICF Ver. F.74
           rev: 15.116 date: 04/11/2019
CPU:       Info: Quad Core model: Intel Core i7-3520M bits: 64 type: MCP arch: Ivy Bridge rev: 9 cache: L2: 256 KiB
           note: check
           features: avx avx lm lm nx nx pae pae sse sse sse2 sse2 sse3 sse3 ssse3 ssse3 vmx vmx
           Speed: 2893 MHz min/max: N/A Core speed (MHz): N/A
Graphics:  Device-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M] driver: vgapci bus-ID: 0:1:0.0
           Device-2: Chicony HP HD Webcam [Fixed] type: USB driver: N/A bus-ID: 1-1.3:3
           Device-3: 317GAWCM001LON33N1ED USB Video device type: USB driver: N/A bus-ID: 1-1.6:6
           Display: server: X.org 1.20.11 driver: loaded: ati,radeon unloaded: modesetting,vesa tty: 212x60
           Message: Advanced graphics data unavailable in console for root.
Audio:     Device-1: Intel 7 Series/C216 Family High Definition Audio driver: hdac bus-ID: 0:0:27.0
           Device-2: AMD Turks HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500/6600 / 6700M Series] driver: hdac bus-ID: 0:1:0.1
           Sound Server-1: OSS v: 2009061500 running: yes
           Sound Server-2: sndio v: N/A running: yes
           Sound Server-3: JACK v: 1.9.16 running: no
           Sound Server-4: PulseAudio v: 14.2 running: no
           Sound Server-5: PipeWire v: 0.3.35 running: no
Network:   Device-1: Intel 82579LM Gigabit Network driver: em port: N/A bus-ID: 0:0:25.0
           IF: em0 state: active speed: 100baseTX duplex: full-duplex mac: <filter>
           Device-2: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] driver: iwn bus-ID: 0:4:0.0
           Device-3: HP hs2350 HSPA+ MobileBroadband type: USB driver: N/A bus-ID: 1-1.7:7
           IF-ID-1: wlan0 state: no carrier speed: N/A duplex: N/A mac: <filter>
           IF-ID-2: ue0 state: N/A speed: N/A duplex: N/A mac: <filter>
Use of uninitialized value $result[0] in split at /usr/local/bin/inxi line 16984.
Use of uninitialized value $result[0] in split at /usr/local/bin/inxi line 16984.
RAID:      Device-1: Transcend type: zfs status: ONLINE level: linear raw: size: 464 GiB free: 59.8 GiB zfs-fs:
           size: 449.62 GiB free: 45.41 GiB
           Components: Online: 1:
           Device-2: august type: zfs status: ONLINE level: linear raw: size: 912 GiB free: 672 GiB zfs-fs: size: 883.75 GiB
           free: 643.79 GiB
           Components: Online: N/A
           Device-3: cache type: zfs status: - level: linear zfs-fs: size: 449.62 GiB free: raw: size: N/A free: N/A
           Components: Online: 1: gpt/cache-transcend
           Device-4: cache type: zfs status: - level: linear zfs-fs: size: 883.75 GiB free: raw: size: N/A free: N/A
           Components: Online: 1: 2:
Drives:    Local Storage: total: raw: 1.41 TiB usable: 3.21 TiB used: 211.18 GiB (6.4%)
           ID-1: /dev/ada0 vendor: HGST (Hitachi) model: HTS721010A9E630 JB0OA3T0 size: 931.51 GiB scheme: GPT
           ID-2: /dev/da0 vendor: Generic model: Flash Disk 8.07 size: 15.43 GiB scheme: GPT
           ID-3: /dev/da1 model: StoreJet Transcend 0 size: 465.76 GiB scheme: GPT
           ID-4: /dev/da2 vendor: Kingston model: DataTraveler 3.0 size: 28.82 GiB scheme: GPT
Partition: ID-1: / size: 687.89 GiB used: 44.1 GiB (6.4%) fs: zfs logical: august/ROOT/n249851-6b88668f0bf-a
           ID-2: /usr/home size: 761.41 GiB used: 117.62 GiB (15.4%) fs: zfs logical: august/usr/home
           ID-3: /var/log size: 643.8 GiB used: 11.3 MiB (0.0%) fs: zfs logical: august/var/log
           ID-4: /var/tmp size: 644.21 GiB used: 430.6 MiB (0.1%) fs: zfs logical: august/var/tmp
Swap:      ID-1: swap-1 type: partition size: 16 GiB used: 2.55 GiB (15.9%) dev: /dev/ada0p2.eli
Sensors:   Message: FreeBSD sensor data found but not usable.
Info:      Processes: 207 Uptime: 11h 20m Memory: 15.89 GiB used: 14.98 GiB (94.3%) Init: init (BSD) Compilers: gcc: N/A
           clang: 12.0.1 Packages: 13 note: see --pkg Shell: csh v: 6.22.04 inxi: 3.3.06
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------

